# Looking for info



## pmlawn (Dec 29, 2004)

This is a great new site and just what we needed as we are looking at expanding into parking lot maintenance.
So back to the question. Looking for info , I do not know anything about lot sweeping so we are just starting to gather info. What do you all know and what is involved in running a profitable business? We are not going to do anything in 05 but been toying with 06 start. Also not sure if starting from scratch or buying a company already in play. At this time we do lawn care/maintenance- building maintenance. Not sure if this would be a stand alone business or if we would incorperate in what we have now. Any info that you can pass on would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cc2004 (Dec 21, 2004)

I would like to know to.
How exspensive is start up.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

All depends on what you want to do and how much. you could start with a broom and shovel and work up from there. I started with a openface broom for my bobcat @ $5000 but you also need to be able to remove the dirt. that uasualy requires a truck of a budy with one. some used sweepers out there gor anyware from $500 (which require a lot of work to get them in shape) to $100,000.00 
Do a lot of homework, find out if there is a need first then see what the compitition is doing. Priceing in your area may be to low to make a living at it.


----------



## pmlawn (Dec 29, 2004)

Dwan -- Thanks for the info. Yes we are doing a lot of study on the issue. I live in a growing area just North of Charlotte, NC and a lot of new shopping centers are opening up. The lots are being cleaned by companies coming from far away-30 miles+- and I thought that a local co. might have a chance
But I have not worked all the money figures out yet and that is why this can be a helpful site. Also maybe 30 miles is not far in this business. 
At this time we are putting the plan together so again thanks for your help.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

30 miles at night with little traffic is only 30 minutes each way. Fore enough work that is nothing. You will put over 100 miles a night on a sweeper after you get started.


----------

